# What is charging my Leisure battery?



## axonsprout (May 15, 2010)

I recently bought a 14 year old motorhome and it was quite vague from the sellers about what is charging my leisure battery. I have been told that that it is charged by the engine battery when on the move and automatically charges when connected to the mains.

I am quite sceptical about the mains charging, I have a basic zig panel that shows if there is juice in the leisure battery using a green and red LED and no other meters apart from the water level meter. How can I tell for sure that the Battery is automatically charging on mains and would there be a seperate charger from a mains supply?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

A £5 - £7 multimeter from Maplins will tell you the battery voltage when connected to mains and when not. It is a good investment.

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hi

it should be the case that the leisure battery would charge when driving, and when on hook up. If you're not sure, get somebody to check the circuits.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

The information given by the Seller is basically correct. You sound to have the same Zig panel as mine which is a bit sparse on the information front. If you have a look in the van where the electric hook up would come in you should find a panel with twin circuit breakers and also a charger. When on hook up the switches need to be on.

When travelling the leisure battery is charged by the alternator at the same time as the vehicle battery.

Dave's suggestion to buy a multimeter is invaluable.

JohnW


----------

